# New Website



## CornerstonePainting

Hey everyone,

We just got our website redone, and Im really excited about it. Seems to be doing pretty good in the search engines too. Check out and I'd love to hear some feedback.

Jacksonville Home Painting


----------



## Repaint Florida

I would truly think about having a contact us / call to action on the first page
I didn't see a phone number or not but anyway to reach you on the first page that discourages a lot of homeowners to call when there's not even contact information on the front page 
Jmo


----------



## Primer812

WOW ! Great looking website! I like it a lot. However, Within the first 30 seconds of looking I noticed this typo. (Sorry my wife edits books for a living and it kinda rubs off on me.) No offense to you. Your website looks awesome. Great pics!

Cornerstone Jacksonville home painting company is licensed, bonded, and insured in order to protect your property for the unlikely event of something going wrong on our end. We have over 12 years of experience as local house painters, and we have a long standing reputation for quality, dependability, cleanliness, and superior customer service.

Did you mean to say something more like this??

Cornerstone is Jacksonville's premier home painting company and is licensed, bonded, and insured in order to protect your property in the unlikely event of something going wrong on our end. We have over 12 years of experience as local house painters, and we have a long standing reputation for quality, dependability, cleanliness, and superior customer service.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Wow I love the design on mobile. It seriously looks fantastic. RF is right though you need a call to action. If your running it on wordpress get the callnowbutton plugin to help with converting mobile users. I didn't see the desktop version but you should have your number appear on every page and a contact form as well. 

Great Job! 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## deanofawe

Call to action is huge
And the pages are a bit lengthy, which is fine. Keep in mind people don't like to scroll too much


----------



## gpainting

It looks great man, very professional looking.


----------



## LakewoodPaintingPro

I really like your site!! Very professional!!


----------



## jpacelt

Looks nice. I have a new as well:

http://www.florencepaintpros.com/


----------



## DanPro

Very nice website. Call to action is a must and testimonials are the key to getting more leads!! I have one as well check mine out and let me know what your think 

http://www.gowithdanpro.com/


----------



## bocaratonpainters

Wow you're all giving some amazing tips on making a better website. My site may is not as fancy. I do appreciate any criticism in order to improve 
http://bocaratonpainters.com/


----------



## bocaratonpainters

Dan, Your nav is kind of big imho. It did not let me browse very well.
Jpacelt your phone number could be bigger it looks kind of weird when it is not centered. I like to use pixlr for that.
If you guys could help me out with my site I would appreciate it too!
Warm regards,
Gonzalo


----------



## jpacelt

The general principals of SEO are
1) Authoritative, keyword rich content 1,000 words on home page
2) Citations 50 - 100 depending on your market
3) Backlinks from heavy traffic sites
Good luck

FPP


----------



## ElTacoPaco

I would also embed a calandee to schedule on the site or if gou can embed google calanders


----------



## PeterRuchti

This is looking really great! 

As mentioned above, you'll want to get more call to actions in there. I'd recommend looking at Google Analytics after a week to see how the stats are. HotJar.com also offers free heat-mapping; I see that you have WordPress and HotJar is very easy to install on WordPress.


----------



## PeterRuchti

*Good Start*



bocaratonpainters said:


> Wow you're all giving some amazing tips on making a better website. My site may is not as fancy. I do appreciate any criticism in order to improve
> http://bocaratonpainters.com/


You have a good amount of content which will definitely help with your search engine optimization!

Have you considered adding more photos of the finished projects? In terms of photo selection, individuals typically want to envision their house as being modern and looking good. Putting relatable photos on your website will definitely help.

Overall you're off to a good start!


----------



## Brökar Painting

Everyone has great sites. I thought I did a pretty good job designing mine. Now that I see all of yours I'm not so sure anymore. 

Any suggestions would be helpful. We get a few hundred visits to the site each month but no conversion from it.

www.brokarpainting.com


----------



## PatsPainting

Brökar Painting said:


> Everyone has great sites. I thought I did a pretty good job designing mine. Now that I see all of yours I'm not so sure anymore.
> 
> Any suggestions would be helpful. We get a few hundred visits to the site each month but no conversion from it.
> 
> www.brokarpainting.com



The number one thing you should do is change your title tags. Having "Welcome" will not be very helpful to the search engines. You should have your location there for sure.


----------



## PeterRuchti

*Looking Good*



Brökar Painting said:


> Everyone has great sites. I thought I did a pretty good job designing mine. Now that I see all of yours I'm not so sure anymore.
> 
> Any suggestions would be helpful. We get a few hundred visits to the site each month but no conversion from it.
> 
> www.brokarpainting.com


You're off to a good start! Good photo selection. Also it's good to see someone local on here - I'm based in Gurnee.

I'd recommend focusing on search engine optimization (getting found on Google). HomeAdvisor gets expensive quickly. Having a traffic generation strategy is important.


----------



## Brökar Painting

PeterRuchti said:


> You're off to a good start! Good photo selection. Also it's good to see someone local on here - I'm based in Gurnee.
> 
> I'd recommend focusing on search engine optimization (getting found on Google). HomeAdvisor gets expensive quickly. Having a traffic generation strategy is important.


I'm currently looking at different options other than HomeAdvisor. They were doing ok. Still more in marketing spend than I wanted but it kept us busy all last year. This year they raised their lead prices by 10%! Ridiculous. I've contemplated signing up with Google but I don't think I have the time to constantly watch the numbers and bidding.

Considering by background is in lead generation and SEO (the company is run by myself and my husband. He's the painter.) you'd think I'd have a better handle on the website thing. I guess when it's mine I lose my ability to make the right decision. Fear of being wrong I guess. 

I'll play with it a little more this coming week. See what changes I can make with key words and such. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## PeterRuchti

Brökar Painting said:


> I'm currently looking at different options other than HomeAdvisor. They were doing ok. Still more in marketing spend than I wanted but it kept us busy all last year. This year they raised their lead prices by 10%! Ridiculous. I've contemplated signing up with Google but I don't think I have the time to constantly watch the numbers and bidding.
> 
> Considering by background is in lead generation and SEO (the company is run by myself and my husband. He's the painter.) you'd think I'd have a better handle on the website thing. I guess when it's mine I lose my ability to make the right decision. Fear of being wrong I guess.
> 
> I'll play with it a little more this coming week. See what changes I can make with key words and such.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


For sure! I'd recommend getting reviews on your Google My Business page sooner rather than later because that can bring in leads right away. SEO is great but it takes time.

If you go the Google Adwords route I'd recommend hiring an expert to do it. It'll be a little more money upfront but it'll save you a ton in the long run.

Let me know if you ever need a second opinion! I'd be glad to send you a few thoughts on your SEO if you'd like.


----------



## Brökar Painting

PeterRuchti said:


> For sure! I'd recommend getting reviews on your Google My Business page sooner rather than later because that can bring in leads right away. SEO is great but it takes time.
> 
> If you go the Google Adwords route I'd recommend hiring an expert to do it. It'll be a little more money upfront but it'll save you a ton in the long run.
> 
> Let me know if you ever need a second opinion! I'd be glad to send you a few thoughts on your SEO if you'd like.


Thanks for the offer PeterRuchti. I will let you know if there is anything I need. I will definitely look into our Google My Business page. I actually hadn't thought of that one.


----------



## PeterRuchti

*Google My Business*



Brökar Painting said:


> Thanks for the offer PeterRuchti. I will let you know if there is anything I need. I will definitely look into our Google My Business page. I actually hadn't thought of that one.


For sure! With Google My Business, you'll need to verify the page by doing a postcard that comes in the mail. Once the page is verified, you can set the page to not show the address in the event that your business is based out of your house.


----------



## Brökar Painting

PeterRuchti said:


> For sure! With Google My Business, you'll need to verify the page by doing a postcard that comes in the mail. Once the page is verified, you can set the page to not show the address in the event that your business is based out of your house.


I did all of that yesterday. Waiting on my post card. Yes, our business is based out of our house with a po box for mail. Can't use the po box with google so I'll definitely have to hide the address when I can.


----------

